# Pls. Help me in getting the perfect configuration.



## partha2808 (Mar 31, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:mostly plying games like mw2012,crysis3,farcry3,tombraider survival,black ops 2.....& basic video coverting and editing.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:45-50k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 64bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:<=1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes i want to buy a monitor with max.resolution 1920x1080 with good pic. quality.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:nothing at-all.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Within 1-2 weeks.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:will be done by assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:kolkata,wb___and i'm open to buy from online , if not found in my locality.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I want a 'future-proof' system..........(atleast for 2-3yrs)


..::THANKS::..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 1, 2013)

Intel i3 3220 - 6700
Gigabyte b75 - 4000
Wd cavier blue 1tb - 3900
Corsair cxv2 430w - 2600
Corsair vengance 4gb - 2000
Dell st2240L  - 8500
Nzxt gamma - 2500
Saphhire hd 7770 1gb - 8000
Total 38k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 1, 2013)

A10 5800k (8000)msi fm2 a55m e33 (3500)corsair value select 4 GB 1600 MHz (1900)wd blue 500 GB (2900)corsair cx430v2 (2600)dell st2240l (8500)asus optical drive (1000)logitech mk200 combo (700)msi hd7770 (8000)a10 with 7770 >> i3 with 7770

A10 5800k (8000)msi fm2 a55m e33 (3500)corsair value select 4 GB 1600 MHz (1900)wd blue 500 GB (2900)corsair cx430v2 (2600)dell st2240l (8500)asus optical drive (1000)logitech mk200 combo (700)msi hd7770 (8000)a10 with 7770 >> i3 with 7770


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

The configs suggested above are pretty good.
Also see This


----------



## draco21 (Apr 1, 2013)

Harshil has given good config.

but i doubt it is >>, should be >

just trolling......


----------



## Arnab (Apr 1, 2013)

Will it be Possible for him to Crossfire with APU? If he opt for a HD 7850?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2013)

^Nope, Hybrid crossfire works upto HD 6670 only
Besides, it wont give a that big performance boost


----------



## Arnab (Apr 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Nope, Hybrid crossfire works upto HD 6670 only
> Besides, it wont give a that big performance boost



Thanks, You just made my confusion Cleared and Op's too. He asked me about it.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 1, 2013)

get i3 or a10 it dosent matter. not a Huge performance diff. whatsoever

you can take ur preferred brand.....

get i3 or a10 it dosent matter. not a Huge performance diff. whatsoever

you can take ur preferred brand.....


----------



## vkl (Apr 1, 2013)

Actually getting an i3 3220+b75 board makes more sense than getting a10 5800k+a55 board as the former has both SATA III and usb 3.0 ports.
A10 5800k+A75/A85x seems good but costs more.


----------



## partha2808 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looking forward to :
amd fx 6100
crosair vengeance 4gb
wd 1 tb
psu- 430cxv2
nzxt source 210 elite
asus drw
dell s2240l
logitech mk200 combo

CONFUSED between Motherboard & GPU .....
 HD 7770 OR HD 7850
please suggest a mobo & gpu
and do you think fx 6100 is a wise choice.........????


----------



## thaluageek (Apr 1, 2013)

partha2808 said:


> Looking forward to :
> amd fx 6100
> crosair vengeance 4gb
> wd 1 tb
> ...



Dude,did you just robbed a bank?
how did you suddenely got all this money to afford all this components?
i'm just kidding . . .but the config you are thinking,alone would cost at least 26 k, and you can not buy a decent GPU+MB in the remaining budget,let alone hd7850.
so if you have increased the budget please mention it. . .


----------



## partha2808 (Apr 2, 2013)

asus m5a97 evo r2.0
amd fx 6100
crosair vengeance 4gb
wd 1 tb
psu- 430cxv2
nzxt source 210 elite
asus drw
dell s2240l
logitech mk200 combo

now help me with the gpu ..........
my budget is  10k........
pls. suggest a decent gpu  & any alteration/change's  required in the above mentioned specs ..........!!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 2, 2013)

fx 6100 is not reccomended for gaming.get a10 cpu instead fo fx 6100.

what is your budget for whole config now,you have confused us?


----------



## draco21 (Apr 2, 2013)

Why do u want 6100??

Why do u want 6100??


----------



## S.S gadgets (Apr 2, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> fx 6100 is not reccomended for gaming.get a10 cpu instead fo fx 6100.
> 
> what is your budget for whole config now,you have confused us?



His Budge is around 40k. He called me up and said so. 

And Why are  you not suggesting  FX6100?

be clear, it would really help him to chose. 

Thanks !


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

Get the A10 or i3 , the FX 6100 doesnt Perform well in games and it is beaten by their Predecessors in Gaming ....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 2, 2013)

S.S gadgets said:


> His Budge is around 40k. He called me up and said so.
> 
> And Why are  you not suggesting  FX6100?
> 
> ...



fx 6100 has poor single core performance.a10 cpu is far better than fx 6100


----------



## draco21 (Apr 2, 2013)

6100 Wont do good in games....... x4 does better (as everyone already said)

a10 will serve very nicely....

6100 Wont do good in games....... x4 does better (as everyone already said)

a10 will serve very nicely....


----------



## S.S gadgets (Apr 2, 2013)

Please suggest him a good processor within 6k .
He want to put the extra money in graphics card *from HD 7850 to HD 7870*

I just called up and confirmed the price of HD 7870 to be 15.5k around


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 2, 2013)

there is only one i3 3210 @ rs 6600


----------



## Myth (Apr 2, 2013)

S.S gadgets said:


> Please suggest him a good processor within 6k .
> He want to put the extra money in graphics card *from HD 7850 to HD 7870*
> 
> I just called up and confirmed the price of HD 7870 to be 15.5k around


Is that with or without tax ?

You need a quad core to keep up with a HD7870.
Within your budget, its difficult to add anything above a HD7770.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

^yes. OP Has only 35k and the HD 7870 is almost half of his budget . So Stay with a more balanced config.


----------



## partha2808 (Apr 2, 2013)

should i go with i3 3220 or fx 4100 ??
which will be best for gaming & future proof toooo ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 2, 2013)

i3 3220.it is far faster than fx 4100 in every game.though i still suggest a10 quad core cpu for better future proof


----------



## Myth (Apr 2, 2013)

S.S gadgets said:


> Please suggest him a good processor within 6k .
> He want to put the extra money in graphics card *from HD 7850 to HD 7870*
> 
> I just called up and confirmed the price of HD 7870 to be 15.5k around





S.S gadgets said:


> His Budge is around 40k. He called me up and said so.
> 
> And Why are  you not suggesting  FX6100?
> 
> ...



Check the lines underlined. You _confirm _this ?
Because 5k extra and the higher gpu will change a few components in the config.



partha2808 said:


> should i go with i3 3220 or fx 4100 ??
> which will be best for gaming & future proof toooo ??



Both aren't so good for gaming. Nothing future proof about them now.
Try for a more powerful quad core.


----------



## partha2808 (Apr 2, 2013)

Goin with amd a10-5800k !! is that ok ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 2, 2013)

yep that is good choice


----------



## Myth (Apr 2, 2013)

partha2808 said:


> Goin with amd a10-5800k !! is that ok ??


What is the complete config (with prices) until now ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

Good Choice , Post the full config.


----------



## Arnab (Apr 2, 2013)

Partha, 
Thats a Good choice. You better stick with the HD 7850 . ....

What do you say guys??
POST THE *TILL NOW*, Config


----------



## partha2808 (Apr 3, 2013)

After goin thru various threads, these are the specs..........
asus p8b75-v..........6500
i3-3220........7000
corsair vengeance 4gb........2000
wd 1tb........4000
corsair 430cxv2......3000
nzxt gamma......2500
asus drw......1000
dell s2240l.......8000
logotech mk200......800
now for the gpu , stucked in between hd 7770 or gtx 650 ti ........pls. suggest 1 ,both costs below 10k{my budget 4 gpu}
guys pls. let me know, are those wise choice or not........?
if any alteration in the specs needed pls suggest ....... 
&  do note the psu , if its ok or not ..........
..::THANKS ::..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 3, 2013)

partha2808 said:


> After goin thru various threads, these are the specs..........
> asus p8b75-v..........6500
> i3-3220........7000
> corsair vengeance 4gb........2000
> ...



Back after 3 days, missed TDF 

Please read this benchmark: A10-5800K vs. Core i3-3220 CPU Review | Hardware Secrets
and see the benchmarks, a10 5800k > i3 3220 (both equipped with the same GPU)

> get GTX 650ti. Its > hd7770


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 3, 2013)

partha2808 said:


> After goin thru various threads, these are the specs..........
> *Gigabyte b75*..........*4000*
> i3-3220........7000
> corsair vengeance 4gb........2000
> ...



now you saved rs 2500 so get hd 7850 2gb @rs 13000*13500

cxv2 430w is enough for hd 7850


----------



## vkl (Apr 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Back after 3 days, missed TDF
> 
> *Please read this benchmark: A10-5800K vs. Core i3-3220 CPU Review | Hardware Secrets
> and see the benchmarks, a10 5800k > i3 3220 (both equipped with the same GPU)*
> ...



The comparison in the games tested was between a10 5800k's IGP vs GT440 1GB GDDR3 vs i3 3220's IGP vs i3 2105's IGP.So definitely a10 5800k's IGP was far better.
The test was not like a10 5800k+dGPU vs i3 3220+dGPU.
Even when a high end dGPU is used i3 3220 comes out ahead of a10 5800k in quite a number of games.
Different sites run benchmarks on different portions of game and come out with different results on crysis3.
CPU Benchmarks : Crysis 3 Performance, Benchmarked On 16 Graphics Cards
i3 3220 performed better in Tom's tests than an fx4170(~a10 5800k),while in techspot's tests a10 5800k was ahead of i3 3220.
In far cry 3 which is well optimized for 4 cores or threads,i3 3220 in techspot's benches comes ahead of a10 5800k.
In hitman absolution i3 3220 was better as well.As of now there are more scenarios where i3 3220 is ahead of a10 5800k.
i3 3220+b75 board while retaining all the features like SATA III,USB 3.0 ports costs lesser,money saved can be spend on a better GPU making this the better set up for gaming over a10 5800k+a85x.


----------



## partha2808 (Apr 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Back after 3 days, missed TDF
> 
> Please read this benchmark: A10-5800K vs. Core i3-3220 CPU Review | Hardware Secrets
> and see the benchmarks, a10 5800k > i3 3220 (both equipped with the same GPU)
> ...


  do i need to change the psu or its okay with 430cxv2 if i opt for gtx 650 ti ??


----------



## vkl (Apr 3, 2013)

CX430v2 is enough for 650ti with that config.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 3, 2013)

partha2808 said:


> do i need to change the psu or its okay with 430cxv2 if i opt for gtx 650 ti ??


CX430v2 will be enough, but if you can, then you should also opt for cx500v2 (3500) as it will be safe for future upgrades.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 4, 2013)

Go with the CX500 V2 atleast .


----------



## Arnab (Apr 4, 2013)

Partho is Voucing For HD 7850 MSI Oc Version 1GB, but i am insisting Gigabyte  2Gb OC Version- Which is just 1.5 k higher than that. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Partho is Voucing For HD 7870 MSI Oc Version 1GB, but i am insisting Gigabyte  2Gb OC Version- Which is just 1.5 k higher than that.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Bith are goor manufacturers. Get the one with better support in you'r city.


----------



## Myth (Apr 4, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Partho is Voucing For HD 7870 MSI Oc Version 1GB, but i am insisting Gigabyte  2Gb OC Version- Which is just 1.5 k higher than that.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Take the one with 2gb memory atleast.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 4, 2013)

If you can find the Sapphire one get the card with eyes closed...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2013)

get the 2 Gb version OP, higher memory is required for processes like AF and AA at higher reso.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 4, 2013)

And modern games make use of higher memory...


----------



## Arnab (Apr 5, 2013)

Ya,  Getting the Sapphire Version- 2 GB OC. 

Should he Opt that one , other than Gigabyte/MSI ?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 12, 2013)

OP has changed his budget to 45K to 50K. So here is my suggestion as per the new Budget:-
AMD FX 8320 @ 10.4K
Asus M5A97 R2.0 @ 6K
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 1 x 8 GB (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL) @ 3.6K
Seagate/Toshiba 1 TB SATA 6 Gbps HDD @ 3.9K
Antec VP450P 450 W PSU @ 3K
AOC 21.5" IPS Panel 1080P display @ 8K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.6K
Gainward GTX 650 Ti 2 GB @ 11.2K

Total: 48.6K


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2013)

AMD FX 8320 -10850,
Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6000,
Sapphire HD7770 1GB -8000,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1150,
Corsair GS600 -4500,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -4000,
Corsair 300R -3900
WD Black 1TB -6000,
CM Hyper 212 Evo -2200,
Dell 22" ST2220L LED -8000.
TOTAL -54,600.


----------



## partha2808 (Apr 12, 2013)

What about an intel config .......??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2013)

partha2808 said:


> What about an intel config .......??



Intel Z77 & K Series CPU Combo is 8k costly than AMD Combo OP.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Intel Z77 & K Series CPU Combo is 8k costly than AMD Combo OP.


Which z77 mobo and k series cpu is available for 8k???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which z77 mobo and k series cpu is available for 8k???



AMD FX 8320 -10850,
Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6000

Intel Core i5 3570k -14000,
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 -10500

Now compare both the above configs and you can see a 8k difference between the two. Right.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

bavusani said:


> AMD FX 8320 -10850,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6000
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k -14000,
> ...


My bad. Misunderstood your post.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which z77 mobo and k series cpu is available for 8k???



AMD FX 8320 -10850,
Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6000.

Intel Core i5 3570k -14000,
Asrock Z77 Extreme4 -10500.

See the difference between the two config which is 8k.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which z77 mobo and k series cpu is available for 8k???



HE actually said it is 8k more costlier. ..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> HE actually said it is 8k more costlier. ..


Yep, I got it


----------

